# Conectar un led a un bafle pasivo



## skandar (Abr 25, 2008)

Hola amigos... estuve buscando y mi duda no aparece, hay algo similar pero no es lo mismo...

Quiero poner uno y solo un Led a un bafle pasivo de 250 watts, es como un led de presencia o un peak meter... como son pasivas los populares led meter no me sirven, ademas que solo quiero un solo led destellando... no quiero que parezca arbol navideño... 

Dudas:

- conectar un led con una resistencia en serie, deteriora la calidad del audio? (bafles de 8 ohm)
- me arriesgo a quemar mi amplificador?
- basandome en que mi power es de 150 watts mas o menos que valor deberia tener la resistencia.

De antemano agradezco sus respuestas y los felicito por la creacion de este genial foro... de verdad m,e a ayudado bastante.

Gracias.


----------



## santiago (Abr 25, 2008)

lo mas facil es armar un vumetro de 5 leds y solo ponerle 1 o ponerle todos y dejar los otros escondidos
el integrado es un ka2284 este es el cicuito
salu2


----------



## skandar (Abr 25, 2008)

y si es un bafle pasivo de donde voy a sacar el voltaje que ese led meter nececita....?

eso es valido para los balfes activos.


----------



## santiago (Abr 26, 2008)

uy tenes razon es que estaba medio dormido y no me di cuenta
salu2 y disculpa
pd voy a buscarte una solucion


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 26, 2008)

Mira esto, en lugar del optoaislador solo colocas el led

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/circuitos-varios-12144/


----------



## skandar (Abr 30, 2008)

ohh fogonazo.. me salvaste tremendamente....  con esto deberia esta satisfecha mi pregunta,..... si alguien desea exponer otra idea se agradecera, de antemano les agradezco la atensión prestada a mi consulta-.....

Este circuito no afecta la calidad del audio? y no debo tomar ninguna precaucion extra para evitar daños al amplificador o a los bafles?

muchas gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 30, 2008)

El amplificador dificilmente se enterara de que conectaste eso.

Si tu amplificador es de poca potencia tal vez debas bajar los valores de resistencia de (1000 Ohms y potenciometro), sera cuestion de efectuar algunas pruebas


----------

